# I have a dumb question about dog food



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You know these recalls lately because some treats and foods may be contaminated with salmonella? Well,....aren't all dog foods potentially contaminated with it? There are quite a few raw feeders on PF, and they don't suffer from it. Just wondering why there is even a worry about salmonella, I thought dogs' stomach acid would just neutralize it.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

It isn't the dogs they're primarily worried about. It's the humans who handle the food when they feed the dogs. Did a vet ever tell you to wash your hands after you touch commercial dog food or treats? Have you read that on a bag of food? Probably not, but the risk of contamination is there. Raw feeders are usually exceedingly careful about handling raw meat, so you don't hear about them getting sick, but that's what vets will warn you about, not the kibble and treats.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

But why would they recall it then though? Wouldn't they just say, wash your hands if you use this product?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

People unfortunately don't read labels. I've recently gone raw with my dogs & I promise I wash my hands after feeding. Even though the meals are in plastic bags after I've pre-prepped the food.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Not really in answer to the OP's question but I assume all dog food is contaminated and am very careful with it for myself and human family members. 

pr


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Just googled it and read a few articles...the consensus seems to be, only immune-compromised dogs would seem to be at risk for salmonella infection. Humans of course as noted above always need to take precautions when handling dog food or meat.


----------

